# turning on You tube



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Some students at my University were working on a video on appalacian crafts. I got to do the spring pole lathe part. Thought you might find it interesting. I hope I don't embarass the real spring pole lathe turners.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOrctojBT2Y


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

Great video John I have not seen a spring pole lathe since the last time I was in the hills of Arkansas.

Lee
http://woodtamer.wordpress.com


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: Nice one John, always enjoy watching someone have a go at anything to do with wood good or bad, always the chance of picking something up from it/them. Nicely made lathe the tool rest was nice, in all the time i have been around wood i have never yet had a go on a pole lathe, must get and do it soon just for the experiance. You chopping those legs up took me back as well, we used a tool the same as you do we call it a fronge, used it for splitting ash elm that we used for fence poles, thinning out the young spinnes so as to let the light in to give growth to the young trees we planted, many years back. Maybe i get to use a pole lathe this year at the town and country show, thanks for the share on the film John enjoy it.. LB


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool John. I was wondering, until you explained that your lathe was "convertible", about the way it was arranged. I really enjoyed the video, thanks for posting it here.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Daren The lathe was built as a treadle lathe but the day before a big demo the arm broke, due to my poor welding skills I'm sure. I didn't have time to forge a new one so I removed all the treadle parts and made it a spring pole lathe. This summer I am going to rebuild the treadle part and then also rig it to take a motor. 
I've talked to the same people who had me do the 3 day demo and asked if I could do a history of the lathe demo. They have agreed. I'm going to make a simple string and bow hand powered lathe and then use the spring pole followed by treadle and then motor.


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

I found that very interesting and informative, you did a bang up job on the video.

Thanks for sharing.
John


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

I enjoyed that John...thanks for posting that. Nice work. Michael


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Great video,thanks! Anymore?


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

That was really cool. The polar opposite of my CNC Jet. It gave me a really good idea for a custom lathe for winding the linnen handle onto a pool cue, thanks.
Randy.


----------

